# Welcome back folks



## MannDude (May 15, 2013)

Sorry for the downtime. It seems after LET got hacked that someone turned their focus towards vpsBoard. Not to fear though, thanks to some quick help from Francisco we got back up and running in no time.


----------



## mnpeep (May 15, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Sorry for the downtime. It seems after LET got hacked that someone turned their focus towards vpsBoard. Not to fear though, thanks to some quick help from Francisco we got back up and running in no time.


Do we get customer credit for the downtime?


----------



## netnub (May 15, 2013)

That was stupid, so it looks like VPSBoard will be the new LET, lol.


----------



## shovenose (May 15, 2013)

Oh well.


----------



## MannDude (May 15, 2013)

mnpeep said:


> Do we get customer credit for the downtime?



Will you accept sense of community reunion to be acceptable credit?



netnub said:


> That was stupid, so it looks like VPSBoard will be the new LET, lol.


It was never made with the intention of replacing LET, I started promoting it more as the unrest and the lies grew and grew there and as the LET community woke up, but this place was always meant to be a place to just discuss Virtual Servers in general. Big ones, small ones. Cheap ones, expensive ones.

But with LET out of the picture, the real owners exposed (Colocrossing) and the members being lied to for who knows how long, I'll happily accept all of you here.


----------



## Orien (May 15, 2013)

Curtis, did you start vpsboard? 

Would've been neat if you used discourse.


----------



## shovenose (May 15, 2013)

I don't want another LET. Hopefully this community will not go crazy like LET did.


----------



## ReThinkVPS (May 15, 2013)

Let's hope this goes better than LET did after the sale.


----------



## Francisco (May 15, 2013)

Emails should be processing just fine now as of a bit ago.

I need to learn lighttpd rewrite rules so I can get those working 

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (May 15, 2013)

ReThinkVPS said:


> Let's hope this goes better than LET did after the sale.


Rumour right now is LE* was sold almost a year ago.
Francisco


----------



## MannDude (May 15, 2013)

Orien said:


> Curtis, did you start vpsboard?
> 
> Would've been neat if you used discourse.


Yes sir. How exactly do you mean?



shovenose said:


> I don't want another LET. Hopefully this community will not go crazy like LET did.



Was never intended to be a LET replacement, in all honesty, I thought that was what 96mb was trying to do, to maintain the 'low end' VPS aspect (small servers). vpsBoard is for talking about VPSes, and other fun related things. High end, low end, whatever.



ReThinkVPS said:


> Let's hope this goes better than LET did after the sale.





Francisco said:


> Rumour right now is LE* was sold almost a year ago.
> 
> 
> Francisco


I was going to make a joke about how it was a shitty investment, but they got their money back I am sure from the ad funds and pumping providers that provide services on their network. So I don't think they lost too much if anything on their 'investment'.


----------



## Orien (May 15, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Yes sir. How exactly do you mean?


http://www.discourse.org/


----------



## Nick (May 15, 2013)

Orien said:


> http://www.discourse.org/


It certainly does look neat however I'm not too sure how well it would scale. Looks like a clean version of Vanilla.


----------



## Orien (May 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> It certainly does look neat however I'm not too sure how well it would scale. Looks like a clean version of Vanilla.


Well it's in the early stages, but I'm sure you've heard of Jeff. He founded Stack Exchange. I'm sure he knows what he's doing.


----------



## MannDude (May 15, 2013)

Orien said:


> http://www.discourse.org/


Ah, I see. I thought you meant use discourse, as in, speaking or writing more authoritatively, haha.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 15, 2013)

Hmmm, seems like I can't access vpsboard through an alternative IP. Anyways, glad it's back up! Now let us try to make this site a viable alternative to LET that is based in greater transparency and hopefully less drama.


----------



## mnpeep (May 15, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Will you accept sense of community reunion to be acceptable credit?


I will require an Iron Man suit for reparations.


----------



## matthewvz (May 15, 2013)

I really hope this is better than LET. I have high hopes for this.


----------



## MannDude (May 15, 2013)

I also, once more, want to thank Francisco for getting us back up and running so quickly. After LET went down, it seems some attacks were pointed at WHT and vpsBoard. He got us back up and running quickly. vpsBoard is proudly being hosted on a BuyVM KVM VPS! </plug>


----------



## Shados (May 15, 2013)

Orien said:


> Well it's in the early stages, but I'm sure you've heard of Jeff. He founded Stack Exchange. I'm sure he knows what he's doing.


More awesomely Evil Trout - the guy who wrote forumwarz - is involved .


----------



## Jack (May 15, 2013)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> Hmmm, seems like I can't access vpsboard through an alternative IP. Anyways, glad it's back up! Now let us try to make this site a viable alternative to LET that is based in greater transparency and hopefully less drama.


 PM Francisco you'll be probably be getting a false positive on his filtering.


----------



## Francisco (May 15, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I also, once more, want to thank Francisco for getting us back up and running so quickly. After LET went down, it seems some attacks were pointed at WHT and vpsBoard. He got us back up and running quickly. vpsBoard is proudly being hosted on a BuyVM KVM VPS! </plug>


None of that now.
That's why LET is smouldering right now <_<

Francisco


----------



## clarity (May 15, 2013)

Glad that this place has showed up. Hopefully, we can rebuild the community that used to exist at LET. It has been gone ever since Chief took over.


----------



## breton (May 15, 2013)

dclardy said:


> Glad that this place has showed up. Hopefully, we can rebuild the community that used to exist at LET. It has been gone ever since Chief took over.


I wouldn't say there was no community. The forum was still alive, there still was drama, there even were unprejudiced bans.


----------



## Zach (May 15, 2013)

Heyhey everybody


----------



## breton (May 15, 2013)

dclardy said:


> Glad that this place has showed up. Hopefully, we can rebuild the community that used to exist at LET. It has been gone ever since Chief took over.


Frankly, I am not quite a fan of the facts that 1) this forum is ran by a provider, 2) who tries to get people to the forum with threads like http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/26-vpsboard-contest-13-win-a-free-catalysthost-vps-for-a-year/ . Lets see, what MannDude gonna change now, after the LET fall.


----------



## Zach (May 15, 2013)

breton said:


> Frankly, I am not quite a fan of the facts that 1) this forum is ran by a provider, 2) who tries to get people to the forum with threads like http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/26-vpsboard-contest-13-win-a-free-catalysthost-vps-for-a-year/ . Lets see, what MannDude gonna change now, after the LET fall.


I'm fairly certain we can trust the people who run this site.


----------



## TheHackBox (May 15, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## D. Strout (May 15, 2013)

breton said:


> Frankly, I am not quite a fan of the facts that 1) this forum is ran by a provider, 2) who tries to get people to the forum with threads like http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/26-vpsboard-contest-13-win-a-free-catalysthost-vps-for-a-year/ . Lets see, what MannDude gonna change now, after the LET fall.


MannDude works for a provider, technically. He doesn't run URPad. Furthermore, he has assured me that this forum is intended to be completely unbiased. Even if he was biased, what would he gain by it? There aren't any ads here to exploit like CC did. And he's clearly not banning discussion of LET and other providers, and is actually using another provider (BuyVM). As to the contest, there's no reason for him not to want more people here. You are welcome to your scepticism, I'm just glad you're here. If you're right, we can all jump ship again to 96MBForums.


----------



## breton (May 15, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> MannDude works for a provider, technically. He doesn't run URPad. Furthermore, he has assured me that this forum is intended to be completely unbiased. Even if he was biased, what would he gain by it? There aren't any ads here to exploit like CC did.


Yet 


> And he's clearly not banning discussion of LET and other providers


Yet


----------



## seraphkz (May 15, 2013)

Change of environment, I like.


----------



## SeriesN (May 15, 2013)

breton said:


> Yet Yet


Valid point. Yes sir.


----------



## D. Strout (May 15, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> You are welcome to your scepticism


Always


----------



## TommehM (May 15, 2013)

I am here!


----------



## TheHackBox (May 15, 2013)

TommehM said:


> I am here!


Hey!


----------



## TommehM (May 15, 2013)

TheHackBox said:


> Hey!


;-)


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (May 15, 2013)

Howdy,


We are also on board


----------



## mikho (May 16, 2013)

breton said:


> Yet Yet


Says the mod from LET 


You are entitled to your opinion and so are the others here.


Even if this is not a "LET Takeover", I'm willing to give this forum a chance before being to negative about it. Just like I did with LET.


The only thing I hope for is that not everyone that posts on Let about starting a forum actually does that. That would weed out the userbase and the community as a whole would suffer.


----------



## Jon (May 16, 2013)

IP.Board is good.


----------



## Jon (May 16, 2013)

VB  is using http://www.finalprestige.net/index.php?p=3&product=172? LOL


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Rumour right now is LE* was sold almost a year ago.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Everyone needs to go back to when LETADMIN transferred the site. February 2012.  Then March 5th, DDOS started.  Lasted until February 12th.

Magically, Joel hadn't owned the site but maybe 30 days and DDoS, which drove the site magically to Colocrossing.

BuySellAds shows account creation dates of February 2012.

Ads didn't appear on LET ever prior to September or October 2012.  So transfer either happened to CC in March or September-October.

If CC took hold in March, it has been over a year.  October though would be around 7 months.

But there are other questions.  Another prior Admin of the site (Hosthangar.com) points to the Toronto area, so may be something earlier and intent going on.

Glad to hear from anyone who can fill in the blanks on that.


----------



## concerto49 (May 16, 2013)

I signed up a while ago actually. Haven't posted yet though. Following the saga here.


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

*@**MannDude*, select text and it'll have @Mention as an option.


----------



## clarity (May 16, 2013)

Well, I always thought Joel or Chief was a little shady. He was the reason that I disappeared from LET a year ago. It was not the same since LEA left.


For those that had comments on my first post, LET was much different before the transfer. It had some moderation issues, but it was a great place to get and give help. Now, you could early get anything with all of the offers and stuff running around on there. The site became about making money. I have no problem with it making money, but I don't like when you can tell the focus of a site is to increase revenue/make money. It just casts a shadow on the whole operation to me.


----------



## titanicsaled (May 16, 2013)

I assume @Jon is Jon Biloh?


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

titanicsaled said:


> I assume @Jon is Jon Biloh?


@Jon where?

If I've used it, it is Biloh

Jon Biloh is the head of Colocrossing.  According to some misinfo he started Velocity Servers when he was 10 yeas old (story they've told).


----------



## Naruto (May 16, 2013)

Well, I liked when BuyVM people were the untouchables of LET better than the CC crowd.

I guess going back to those days is like going back to our roots. VPSBoard > LET.


----------



## Noerman (May 16, 2013)

*@MannDude*, Are you CurtisG?


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

Noerman said:


> *@Nick*, Are you CurtisG?


Shall I take that as an offense? I've had my fair share of run-ins with CurtisG.


----------



## SeriesN (May 16, 2013)

O hey, @Naruto, do you know madara is trying to take over ? In ourworld, it is CC = madara.


----------



## Noerman (May 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Shall I take that as an offense? I've had my fair share of run-ins with CurtisG.


Sorry I have update it before you reply it,

Still trying to adapt with IP.Board

UPDATE:

I just want to say hi to CurtisG, since I order the failed offer by him before (on LET).


----------



## eva2000 (May 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I also, once more, want to thank Francisco for getting us back up and running so quickly. After LET went down, it seems some attacks were pointed at WHT and vpsBoard. He got us back up and running quickly. vpsBoard is proudly being hosted on a BuyVM KVM VPS! </plug>


Indeed another reason i joined, Francisco is here. Thanks for all the hard work !


----------



## Francisco (May 22, 2013)

eva2000 said:


> Indeed another reason i joined, Francisco is here. Thanks for all the hard work !


Aww thanks boss 

Lets be serious though. We're all here because Aldryic is here <_<

Francisco


----------



## vanarp (May 22, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Lets be serious though. We're all here because Aldryic is here


 

In fact _Pony said LETs Move_ and we did 

Now where is that special offer from BuyVM?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 22, 2013)

NEIGH.  h34r:


----------



## earl (May 22, 2013)

Looks like LET is down again!! not sure maintenance or another hack!


----------



## MannDude (May 22, 2013)

Noerman said:


> *@MannDude*, Are you CurtisG?


No, but my name _IS _Curtis. But not CurtisG.


----------



## MannDude (May 22, 2013)

earl said:


> Looks like LET is down again!! not sure maintenance or another hack!


So were we for a moment. When LET goes down, we go down. =/


----------



## earl (May 22, 2013)

Yeah i noticed that right after I made my comment.. maybe someone does not want LET member to flock here..


----------



## drmike (May 22, 2013)

earl said:


> Looks like LET is down again!! not sure maintenance or another hack!



LET down here now for me...  Crazy, crazy and crazy.

Wonder if the old lowendadmin's gentle words put some fire under someone inclined to whack LET once again.

Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.


----------



## drmike (May 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> So were we for a moment. When LET goes down, we go down. =/


Like I've said for eons, this is how CC operates, or idiots affiliated with them do.   This kind of stuff never happened prior to Joel + CC taking hold of the lowend.

I've witnessed the outages and the quick attacks ramping up against their competition, again and again.


----------



## tallship (May 23, 2013)

I don't know if it's really that fair to characterize colocrossing in such a poor light in regards to the semi-demise of LEB, any more than it's fair to characterize mACROsFOT in such a light (Even though Bill Gates is the Anti-Christ, LOL).

As a business, it just makes sense for your mission to be search and destroy, divide and conquer, or whatever M.O propels you to the top of the molehill. There wouldn't be much point being in business if you didn't want to succeed, and succeed in a big way.

On the other hand, the now famous "Flip" by Chief having been exposed, I contend that it's perfectly acceptable to pidgeonhole what he did as a Judas move, or some other equally villainous metaphor. When LowEndAdmin handed him the car keys and said, "Happy high school graduation son!", he didn't mean, "Hey boi, why don't drive this shiney Mustang into a telephone pole at high speed, and collect some insurance money?".

Is there a conflict of interest that LEB/LET is now owned by colocrossing? Absolutely! Should they care? Only when the cash cow stops coming home, IMO.

Was flipping LEB to an industry player an ethical thing to do? Well it wasn't illegal, but it probably wasn't the best moral decision to make, and it was done, knowingly against the intentions of what the creator had envisioned - but when you're given free will, and the power to decide to engage in either right or wrong, it's pretty typical behavior in all of the mythological sagas, from Gilgamesh, to the Bible, to the story of Promethius to eat of the proverbial apple.

Hm... I just finished my second cup of coffee. I getting hungry and I think I want my rib back. What does she mean I can't have it?

One more note on that point. I see all of these people complaining and bashing Google for their announcement to trash XMPP, effectively eliminating free VoIP phone service for Asterisk and FreeSwitch users...

But google never promised them a damn thing. They said, "Here's this thing we made, use it for free (or not)". No SLA, no guarantees, not even a mention that they were in it for any sort of philanthropy. It's theirs people, you have no contract, and should not have any expectations that you are entitled to any sort of commitment or assurance.

It's kind of the same with LEB/LET - Did it cost us anything? Yet it made us money? C'mon buoys and gulls, let's just move on and be happy there's a vpsBoard.com okay?

Kindest regards,


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 24, 2013)

Sorry folks, just can't stand it no more. Enjoy:


----------

